# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  برنامج خفايا واسرار الايفون

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*برنامج خفايا واسرار فى الايفون*  يوجد فيه الكثير من الخفايا والاسرار للايفون وايضا الخفايا الجديد فى  الايفون 3gs والاختصارات و اسرار السفارى و لوحة المفاتيح والميكروفون وعمر  البطارية والامان وايضا يوجد به مشاكل وحلول ومنوعات   وهل تعلم ,,,  **  **  *http://www.mediafire.com/?nlp3hlubz9pepl4*  _باسوردالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

